# Jello With Fruit In Wineglasses



## CatPat (Apr 21, 2014)

I had some cherry Jello, and so I made it, poured it into wineglasses about halfway up. Then I sliced bananas and strawberries and mixed those into the Jello until about 1 inch from the top. I let this set in the refrigerator, covered with plastic wrap.

Then I put some whipped cream on the top, sprinkled some shaved Ghirardelli chocolate and chopped walnuts on this, and it was very good!

I needed a new idea for dessert, ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh, I meant to say it looked very pretty also! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Apr 21, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Oh, I meant to say it looked very pretty also!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Yes, that does make a pretty dessert.

It's even better if you use unflavoured gelatin and fruit syrup or juice. I used to make a very tasty dessert with canned peach halves, the syrup from the can, some whisky, and gelatin.


----------



## CatPat (Apr 24, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Yes, that does make a pretty dessert.
> 
> It's even better if you use unflavoured gelatin and fruit syrup or juice. I used to make a very tasty dessert with canned peach halves, the syrup from the can, some whisky, and gelatin.



Oh! That does sound so very nice! I may have to leave out the whisky for DA, but I will try this also! Thank you!

With love,
~Cat


----------

